
Here's hoping Mark Zuckerberg will start the overdue paternity-leave revolution - t23
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/24/heres-hoping-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-will-start-the-overdue-paternity-leave-revolution/
======
dudul
I used to think that paternity-leave was almost useless, that 2 to 3 weeks was
plenty. Then I had a kid :)

Now I can't understand why it's not self-evident that a couple needs at least
a couple of months off after having a baby. Both of them, together, to figure
this sh*t out!

It would be great if the parents could get equal leave, but parents are not
equal, blame nature. If a couple decides to go with breast-feeding there isn't
much alternatives.

